# Prima installazione Gentoo

## Bob87

Salve a tutti sono nuovo del forum!

Ho un pc Amd da 64 bit, con un hd Maxtor, secodario da oltre 200 Gb....

scheda video ATI RADEON 9250; e 1Gb di memoria ram...

Vorrei installare gentoo linux su questo pc!

mi è possibile?

quale installazione mi consigliate? e quale versione della distro dovrei scaricare?

spero di avere presto vostre notizie e vi ringrazio anticipatamente! bye!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> Vorrei installare gentoo linux su questo pc!
> 
> mi è possibile?

 Sì. *Bob87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quale installazione mi consigliate?

 Quella testuale. La canonica direi. *Bob87 wrote:*   

>  e quale versione della distro dovrei scaricare?

 Generalmente è buon costume l'ultima. Poi alla fine la scelta è soggettiva.

----------

## djinnZ

benvenuto.

Ti consiglio di seguire passo per passo la guida ufficiale in italiano è aggiornata e semplicissima. Quanto alla scelta della "versione" se sei alle prime armi ti consiglio di usarla a 32 bit (stage3-i686) se già ti sai muovere con linux tanto vale che usi amd64 (sul forum ci sono molte discussioni sui vantaggi e svantiggi) con l'emulazione 32bit, comporta qualche leggero grattacapo per flash e plugin di mozilla ma sfrutti al 100% la macchina.

Qualche rapido consiglio:

seleziona il profilo desktop (eselect è tuo amico) e se vuoi usare gnome aggiungi alle use flag in make.conf "-arts -kde -qt3 -qt4" se invece preferisci kde "-arts -gnome -esd -qt3 qt3support"

Come flag per l'ottimizzazione a 32 bit CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" e LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-need" ti dovrebbero garantire stabilità e prestazioni, terminata la selezione del profilo etc. dovrai dare un comando emerge system od emerge world, la prima volta è meglio se giiungi l'opzione -e in modo da ricompilare tutto con l'ottimizzazione più adatta alla tua cpu.

Per il kernel usa genkernel (per rifinire la configurazione basta lanciarlo con l'opzione --menuconfig e qui puoi mettere il contenuto di lspci -n per sapere cosa compilare e cosa no) e come primo pacchetto installa gentoolkit contiene il comando revdep-rebuild (da lanciare dopo ogni aggiornamento per verificare se c'è qualcosa da ricompilare).

Ulteriori use flag che ti consiglio sono glibc-compat20 e glibc-omitfp, fanno sempre comodo e per installare kde usa emerge kde-meta non emerge kde.

Sappi che per compilare tutto kde ed il sistema ci vorranno diverse ore (nella sezione documentazione ho messo un tip su come lasciare il pc a compilare, cerca).

Visto che sto scrivendo abbastanza frettolosamente, e come buona norma, controlla che non abbia sbagliato a scrivere qualche opzione.

Per quanto riguarda la scheda grafica malvenuto nei dannaATI, è decisamente rognosa da configurare e ti consiglio di usare una versione abbastanza recente dei driver.

Quanto alle use flag ti sconsiglio di abilitare "doc" perchè in fase iniziale causa molti problemi, al massimo abilitala solo per un singilo pacchetto dove potrebbe esserti utile, ed evita l'errore comune di abilitarne troppe in una volta. Finchè non sei pratico è meglio perdere un poco di tempo in più a ricompilare qualche libreria che trovarti con un sistema enorme ed ingolfato da tutto l'immaginabile.

Ultimo avviso: gentoo non è una distribuzione binaria quindi se vuoi usare l'ultima versione dei driver ati ti basta "smascherare" il pacchetto e le sue dipendenze, lo dico perchè gira una stupida leggenda urbana (probabilmente mutuata dalle distribuzioni binarie, dove la cosa ha un senso) sull'utilità di abilitare tutto il sistema instabile (ACCEPT_ARCH="~x86" in make.conf), è solo un modo per farsi del male ed odiare gentoo (compilare tutto serve anche ad evitare di dover usare tutti i pacchetti instabili solo perchè si vuole usare l'ultima versione di un driver).

Mi sembra che possa bastare come avvio.

Se hai dubbi su quello che hai letto nelle guide (qui c'è l'elenco completo in italiano) chiedi pure.

----------

## lucapost

[OT]

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> *

 

 :Shocked:  , ogni tanto le dimensioni delle tue risposte mi incutono timore. 

Bob87, non scoraggiarti.   :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per il kernel usa genkernel (per rifinire la configurazione basta lanciarlo con l'opzione --menuconfig e qui puoi mettere il contenuto di lspci -n per sapere cosa compilare e cosa no) e come primo pacchetto installa gentoolkit contiene il comando revdep-rebuild (da lanciare dopo ogni aggiornamento per verificare se c'è qualcosa da ricompilare).

 

a tal proposito in caso di problemi ti consiglio di leggerti questo post utilissimo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-440468.html

----------

## djinnZ

[OT] *lucapost wrote:*   

> Bob87, non scoraggiarti. 

 ed inizia ad imparare il verso caratteristico di noi gentooisti  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  e dire che mi pareva un tantino frettolosa come risposta... sarà l'invidia perchè non riesci a scrivere tanto in fretta...  :Twisted Evil:  [/OT]

@bob87: è in corso una competizione informale tra gli utenti più assidui del forum in ordine alla capacità di centrare l'esatta richiesta del "niubbo" di turno tra le varie possibili interpretazioni di domande vaghe, sovente contrastanti, come "quale versione". Ti invito a sciogliere l'arcano mistero in quanto lo scopo di tale competizione è tarare al meglio le nostre facoltà paranormali (la mia sfera di cristallo è di nuovo rotta, il nipotino ha colpito ancora, quindi potrei no n aver centrato la tua precisa necessità di chiarimenti)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ckx3009

[OT]

e quando djinnZ arrivera' a risponderti: "RTFM!" allora farai meglio a cambiare account e ricominciare da 0 per non rischiare la vita!

[/OT]

a parte gli OT, se hai intenzione di usare una versione di gcc (il compilatore) successiva alla 4.1, quindi 4.2 o 4.3, dopo averlo installato, potresti cambiare la CFLAG -march=athlon-xp in -march=native . in questo modo il compilatore riconosce da solo il processore in uso e compila ottimizzando per quello. tieni conto che, nel tuo caso, quest'opzione ti dovrebbe ottimizzare per un 64 bit.

----------

## Bob87

con versione intendevo se il live d o il cd minimale...

ho un pò paura di incontrare problemi riguardo la configurazione del grub....

non sono nuovo nell'ambiente linux, ma sarei nuovo nel configurare e far funzionar il grub....

ho scaricato la versione install 2008 per processori a 32 bit, ora la mia domanda è: installerò tutto come si fà con il cd di installazione minimale o cambia qualcosina?

----------

## ckx3009

cd minimale, oppure se vuoi puoi usare una qualunque altra distro linux in chroot. 

per quanto riguarda il livecd dicono che l'installer sia notevolmente buggato, io non lo so perche' ho sempre installato da minimale.

per quanto riguarda la configurazione di grub, se segui bene la guida, e' molto molto facile.

in ogni caso, qualunque tipo di installazione, se non usi l'installer (buggato) del livecd di gentoo, e' fatta in chroot secondo quel che dice la guida.

----------

## Bob87

avevo visto male, la versione che ho scaricato è proprio la minimale....

domani devo provare ad installarle e vi faccio sapere!

grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

Per quanto riguarda l'installazione la cosa bella di gentoo è che basta una qualsiasi live linux od anche un'altra versione di linux funzionante (l'ultima installazione completa la ho fatta partendo da sabayon e c'è un certo devel ufficiale che si vanta apertamente di non aver mai usato il cd fornito da gentoo) per installarla.

Tutto quel che serve è il supporto al chroot (e se è per questo puoi anche installare gentoo direttamente su un'altra distribuzione riscrivendo tutto, non è banale ma fattibilissimo).

L'installer grafico oltre ad avere notevoli problemi è stato abbandonato e sicuramente è più facile, se ti incasini, rispondenrti con il comando piuttosto che impelagarsi nel tentativo (sovente disperato stante la nostra scarsa conoscenza dell'italaiano) di descrivere a parole le operazioni su una interfaccia grafica (questo vale in generale IMHO ma si vuol sempre far credere il contrario).

Quindi segui la guida che ti ho indicato e non dovresti avere grandi problemi (a parte le bestemmie perchè la tua ati non vuol saperne di funzionare; sono obbligatorie, è inutile sperare altrimenti).

genkernel aggiunge direttamente il kernel che hai compilato a grub, è tuo amico e ti scampa da diversi problemi, usalo e chiedi per quello che non ti è chiaro.

[OT]io non ho mai risposto RTFM a nessuno!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Al massimo mi lamento per lo stupro della lingua itagliana e mi stizzisce lo stile sms e derivati. Non sono così buono, al più metto il link nascosto da un emoticons (ma poi spuntato i rompitasche a rovinarti la bastardata quotidiana  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) o non rispondo per niente (tipico "avvertimento" in stile camorristico, a buon intenditor... uomo avvisato... etc.  :Cool:  ) ...  :Mr. Green:  [/OT]

----------

## Bob87

ok ok, una domanidina:

non avrò problemi con la configurazione del grub dato che l'Hd sul quale intendo installare linux è un hd secondario?

sul primario c'è la dittatura dei miei con windows....

----------

## Peach

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> ok ok, una domanidina:
> 
> non avrò problemi con la configurazione del grub dato che l'Hd sul quale intendo installare linux è un hd secondario?
> 
> sul primario c'è la dittatura dei miei con windows....

 

vai tranqui

magari metti default windows così i tuoi non impazziscono  :Very Happy: 

(anche se sarei dell'idea di fare il contrario  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## ckx3009

al contrario di winzozz che non puo' avere l'mbr infilato in una partizione logica o in un hdd secondario, con grub puoi fare *tutto* e ribadisco *tutto* quello che vuoi.

quello che ti consiglio, e' di "far diventare" hdd primario (dal bios) quello su cui vuoi installare grub. poi con la configurazione, puoi fare in modo che tutto booti senza problemi.

opinione personale: lascia winzozz come default per i tuoi solo finche' non avrai un'installazione completa e ben funzionante. a quel punto potrai far switchare i tuoi a gentoo, magari mettendo una veste grafica tale che non si accorgano nemmeno di aver cambiato OS  :Very Happy: 

[OT] @djinnZ

era esattamente ai link infilati nelle emoticons che mi riferivo: e' un modo carino (e oscuro) per dire di leggere il manuale  :Very Happy: 

per il resto ti ho visto raramente rispondere a discussioni scritte in stile bimbominchia o il cui italiano sembra partorito da un venusiano posseduto dal diavolo: penso che sarebbe spassoso leggerti in quei casi   :Razz: 

in ogni caso concordo con te: anche a me danno molto fastidio gli stupri rivolti alla lingua. [/OT]

----------

## djinnZ

[OT] *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> gli stupri rivolti alla lingua

 Un forum ha lo scopo, rispetto ad una ML od un wiki di lasciare traccia delle discussioni per rendere più facile la consultazione, anche a chi non è di lingua madre (i traduttori automatici per capire come si è risolto un problema specifico sono suffiecienti). Se scrivi con abbreviazioni assurde la ricerca è impossibile e solo un italiano puù capire il significato di una abbreviazione onomatopeica come "xke".[/OT]

@Bob87: consiglio da uno che ha il doppio ei tuoi anni ed usa il pc da prima che i tuoi pensassero a "metterti in cantiere": se i tuoi non sono pratici del computer guarderei più a qualche soluzione windows based (grub for windows oppure ntloader) o stand-alone (classico cd o floppy di boot) che a mettere il grub di linux a disposizione dei tuoi. Esiste sempre il rischio che il grub si blocchi e si rivolgano a terzi.

Il "tecnico" medio avrebbe come unica soluzione piallarti del tutto la gentoo per la quale hai tanto faticato e non credo che ti convenga beccarti una denuncia per percosse od omicidio preterintenzionale.

Nel frattempo inizia ad introdurre l'uso di strumenti multipiattaforma, facilitano di molto il passaggio (sempre che non siamo in uno dei tanti casi di imposizione "per legge").

----------

## Bob87

Diciamo che occasionalmente linux viene sfruttato anche dai miei....

in tempi non sospetti (mi riferisco a cira 1 mesetto fa) hanno santificato il pinguino perchè ha salvato tutti i file della tesi di laurea di mia sorella, altrimenti persi in windows....

solo che non hanno molta voglia di cambiare e di ricominciare da 0, siccome sono convinti che linux sia ostico e sia un sistema operativo basato completamente sulla riga di comando...

non ho più voglia di tentare di spiegare che non è così, quando li serve lo usano tranquillamente, ma per tutti i giorni preferiscono windows, non sò se ho reso bene l'idea...

----------

## ckx3009

potresti sminchiare windows, stile "blue screen of death" e dirgli: "accipicchia, si e' sminchiato; ma per fortuna che c'e' linux che salva tutto!!!"

----------

## Bob87

dunque ho installato il sistema operativo da cd di installazione minimale, tutto perfetto!

quando ho riavviato il pc mi si è presentato il grub, ho selezionato il sistema che volevo far partire (gentoo) e ha iniziato a caricare i driver....

verso la fine mi appare questo:

 *Quote:*   

> configuration is not set for eth0-assuming DHCP
> 
> Running dhclient
> 
> ERROR: cannot start as net.eth0 could not start
> ...

 

mi dà poi la schermata del terminale....

come posso fare? devo reinstallare tutto da capo? ma precisamente dove ho commesso l'errore? credo sia nella compilazione del kernel, vero?

----------

## lucapost

segui questa :http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

se hai qualche problema chiedi pure...

----------

## Bob87

scusate ma l'indirizzo Ip da dove lo prendo?

e anche quello del server

----------

## ckx3009

l'indirizzo IP lo deve assegnare il server DHCP, e' una cosa che deve avvenire in automatico *se* la tua rete ha un server DHCP, come, per esempio, un router.

il problema, anche se non hai fornito granche' per poter determinare da cosa possa derivare,visto a occhio, e' che ti manca la scheda di rete configurata nel kernel.

dovresti dare un lspci per vedere il chipset della tale scheda di rete, e abilitarla nella giusta sezione del tuo kernel.

cosa piu' intelligente se sei molto alle prime armi, e' usare genkernel.

se vuoi spiegazioni piu' precise su come andare a vedere se il problema riguarda proprio la scheda di rete che non e' configurata nel kernel, posta l'output di 

```
# lspci
```

poi dovresti anche farci vedere il tuo /usr/src/linux/.config che e' il file di configurazione del kernel.

mettilo su http://pastebin.com/ che se lo posti direttamente qui ci riempie la pagina  :Very Happy: 

(ovviamente ricordati di postarci il link per vederlo)  :Razz: 

----------

## Bob87

scusate altrimenti se volessi configurare io il kernel, oltre alle opzioni descritte  nell guida coa dovrei mettere?

devo tener presenti le cose che mi escono dato il comando lspci vero?

----------

## ckx3009

e' cosa intelligente, se sei al tuo primo kernel, farlo con genkernel e poi modificare eventualmente i moduli con menuconfig.

se proprio proprio vuoi farlo a mano, devi ovviamente tenere in conto l'output di lspci dato che riporta il tuo hardware, e poi devi usare un po' di buon senso, unito a un bel po' di google.

ti faccio un esempio: se ti trovi a dover scegliere se mettere o meno il supporto per i file system di tipo reiserFS, lo metterai se hai intenzione di usare quel file system, ma se il tuo pc ha i dischi linux formattati in ext3 e non hai nessun disco che vuoi formattare in reiserFS, e' perfettamente inutile riempire il kernel con driver inutili (questo e' un puro esempio).

in ogni caso, il primo kernel rimane un po' ostico da configurare. come al solito, la prima cosa da fare e' consultare la guida alla configurazione del kernel.

questa invece e' la guida a genkernel: anche se dice che non e' piu' mantenuta, puoi provare a darci un'occhiata per farti un'idea

----------

## Bob87

ho installato il kernel con genkernel, tutto a buon fine, ma quando vado ad avviare il pc.... al momento del boot:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bootin "Gentoo Lniux 2.6.26-r3"
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Ho riletto passo passo la guida, nel momento in cui vado a partizionare il mio hd credo 3 partizioni: ext2; swap ed ext3, ma allora dove può essere il problema?!?

Help me!

----------

## ckx3009

non trova il kernel.

vai in /boot (dopo aver montato l'eventuale partizione) e riporta l'output del comando

```
ls -lah
```

----------

## Bob87

purtroppo non posso montare alcuna partizione....

mi dice di spingere un bottone e avvia il grub....

se premo su gentoo riporta nuovamente l'errore che ho scritto...

----------

## ckx3009

era sottointeso che devi farlo in chroot dal livecd. ora che non hai il kernel attivo, non puoi avviare senza livecd.

booti da cd di gentoo e quando ha finito:

- mount /dev/PARTIZIONE_ROOT /mnt/gentoo

- mount /dev/PARTIZIONE_BOOT /mnt/gentoo/boot  (solo se hai una partizione di boot, altrimenti salta questa riga)

- mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

- chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

- env-update && source /etc/profile

in questo modo hai:

- montato la partizione root in mnt/gentoo

- montato la partizione di boot in /mnt/gentoo/boot

- montato la "directory dei processi" in /mnt/gentoo/proc

- chrootato, quindi spostato la tua root directory dal cd al disco fisso, usando, come riga di comando, bash, invece di sh

- caricato dal disco alcune impostazioni

ora sei pronto a: lanciare il comando che ti ho detto per vedere cosa c'e' nella directory di boot. e per cercare o di correggere il grub.conf o di installare l'immagine del kernel nella partizione di boot in modo corretto.

----------

## Bob87

fatto è uscito:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4.0k Nov 25 14:36 ...
> 
> -rw---------  1 root root 989  Nov 25 14:36 .bash_history
> ...

 

cosa devo fare?

----------

## Bob87

nessun consiglio?

help meeeeeeeeeee :'(

----------

## Bob87

spulciando il sito mi sn imbattuto nella guida errori comuni di grub!

ho trovato l'eerore n.15 e fatto come dice sulla guida:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cd /boot
> 
> ls
> ...

 

a questo punto mi dice: NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY....

sbaglio nel digitare l'ultimo comando o cosa? come dovrei procedere? aiuto

----------

## dynamite

Probabilmente la tua immagine del kernel sta in arch/x86/boot/bzImage...

----------

## djinnZ

Ma usare genkernel ed evitare tutte queste complicazioni è troppo poco "eroico"?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ma usare genkernel ed evitare tutte queste complicazioni è troppo poco "eroico"? 

 

genkernel *è* il male, quanto di peggio mai inventato!  :Razz: 

Comunque sia: make install e passa la paura (ricordatevi di avere la /boot montata però).

(vi fa lui vmlinuz, system-map e altre robe.. inoltre crea la copia di backup del kernel attuale in vmlinuz-old).

Nulla vi vieta comunque di andare a prendervi a mano la bzImage o di farvi una directory backup contenente un kernel sicuramente funzionante  :Smile: 

----------

## Bob87

certo che ho usato genkernel!

----------

## Bob87

con il comando cp /usr/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot

copia tutto...

dopo dò i comandi:

exit e rebbot, quando si riavvia continua a darmi l'errore 15.....

cosa sbaglio?

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> con il comando cp /usr/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot
> 
> copia tutto...
> 
> dopo dò i comandi:
> ...

 

Visto che la riga che hai nel grub.conf è questa:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.26-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 
```

allora ti conviene modificarla in 

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3
```

se no è ovvio che grub si lamenta, visto che cerca un file che non esiste  :Wink: 

----------

## Bob87

quindi dovrei ricompilare la riga del grub.con giusto?

----------

## Deus Ex

Devi solo correggerla, sì  :Smile: 

----------

## Bob87

niente da fare...

----------

## Deus Ex

potresti riportare l'output di 

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

e

```
ls -la /boot
```

?

----------

## Bob87

ho notato una cosa: se tento di scrivere sul grub.conf ad installazione conclusa mi dice ke nn trova nessun file, se digito nuovamente emerge grub-static, mi scarica il grub e appena vado ad editare il grub.conf mi compaiono tutti i settaggi che ho fatto durante l'installazione....

potrebbe essere questo il problema?

come faccio per ovviare?

----------

## cloc3

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> ho notato una cosa: se tento di scrivere sul grub.conf ad installazione conclusa mi dice ke nn trova nessun file, se digito nuovamente emerge grub-static

 

mi pare che stai confondendo l'installazione del programma nel sistema con l'installazione del bootloader sull'hard disk.

a. emerge installa il programma.

b. dopo, tu configuri il file /boot/grub/menu.lst (che in gentoo è un link a /boot/grub/grub.conf).

c. alla fine, esegui il programma grub (quello precedentemente installato da emerge) per caricare le nuove impostazioni nella mbr dell'hd.

seguendo le istruzioni dei manuali, ti accorgerai che le cose stanno proprio così.

----------

## Bob87

si, ma siccome dopo all'avvio mi si presenta sempre il solito problema, riprendo il cd e faccio il boot dal cd....

controllo le impostazioni del grub e mi dice che non trova nessun grub, se lo riemergo quando vado ad editare il grub.conf ha le stesse impostazioni che avevo messo durante l'installazione...

----------

